# The Nautic Timer



## namor

Years ago I bought a Muhle Nautic Timer, and thoroughly enjoyed it. For reasons long forgotten, I sold it but never forgot about it. Its a shame they discontinued the watch model.

Recently, I had a chance to get another, and grabbed it. Although used, it is still that same wonderful watch. The Nautic Timer is rated to 200BAR, or 2000M, and really feels like it. It is a beefy steel watch, with a heavy steel bracelet and thick sapphire crystal. Despite being that rugged, it is extremely comfortable to wear. The integral case lugs curve down for a snug relaxed fit even at 47mm lug distance, and the screw in link bracelet has short links to create a smooth fit. The fliplock clasp is very sturdy out of heavy guage steel, and includes a divers extension. There are two half links plus a micro adjust to allow for a perfect fit, too. With the signed crown tucked nicely in at 4 o'clock, nothing digs into your wrist. The bezel turns very easily but the 120 clicks stop securely at each half minute without any slop at all. The 4mm crystal has the reverse milled date window, so it is magnified without an annoying cyclops bubble. The lume is strong all night, and the clean dial layout makes it easy to read, day or night.

My only hesitation with the watch is that the bezel is a little too blingy, with the carved numbers polished over the bb'd bezel surface. I'm trying out a non-permanent blackout on it, and may pvd it if I like how it goes. In sum, the Nautic Timer was a great diver - rugged and solid without being too big or ungainly. If you come across one, don't hesitate!


----------



## rationaltime

Thank you for the review of the Nautic Timer.

I like your test. I prefer the look with the black bezel.
I suggest making a contrasting index point if it isn't too difficult.









Thanks,
rationaltime


----------



## Nokie

Nice review. Great lume for sure.


----------



## lightguy

The bezel looks TOO black now IMO. Perhaps a black background with polished numbers is a compromise ?

Ive been looking at these recently online. Reminds me of the older Blancpain Fifty Fathoms.
I like the red dot at zero in either case.

Any leads on NIB old stock for these ?


----------



## lightguy

Does the white Nautic white face glow and the black one just have glowing hands/markers ?

This is the next watch on my list.


----------



## rationaltime

lightguy said:


> Does the white Nautic white face glow and the black one just have glowing hands/markers ?
> 
> This is the next watch on my list.


That's right.

You can read more there. --> Opinions on Muhle Glashutte Nautic Timer? 

Nautic Timer photo from inlanding








Thanks,
rationaltime


----------



## Nokie

Good choice as it looks like a very stout watch. Enjoy.


----------



## lightguy

Is the SAR nothing more than a Nautic timer with a different bezel ?
I like the clean look of the SAR but a rotating bezel is nice.


----------



## rationaltime

lightguy said:


> Is the SAR nothing more than a Nautic timer with a different bezel ?
> I like the clean look of the SAR but a rotating bezel is nice.


Yes. However, the Nautic Timer is out of production.
You will have to search for one.

Thanks,
rationaltime


----------



## David Woo

I had the lume dial version, a wonderful watch but it proved a bit too heavy for my small wrist.


----------



## lightguy

David Woo said:


> I had the lume dial version, a wonderful watch but it proved a bit too heavy for my small wrist.


Found a like new lume one in Germany on chrono24. No box however.
Should be getting it any day.
Passed on a great deal for a SAR on ebay to get the lume Nautic.
I like the fact that its "different".


----------



## lightguy

rationaltime said:


> Thank you for the review of the Nautic Timer.
> 
> I like your test. I prefer the look with the black bezel.
> I suggest making a contrasting index point if it isn't too difficult.
> 
> View attachment 1345955
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> rationaltime


Just got my Nautic (Finally !).
White face just like this.
I would also like to make a contrasting red dot index mark and possibly fill in the 0s of the 10, 20, 30, 40, and 50 marks on the bezel with a different color.
Anyone have advice on paint ?
I'm thinking a thicker paint like Testor's model paint applied with a toothpick (?)


----------



## lightguy

Bump.
Had this watch as a daily wear for 6 months now (and I'm VERY hard on watches)

I have much more expensive watches but this hands down is my fave.


----------



## lightguy

Thread bump.
I bought a white face NT and love it except for the screw pins that hold the band to the frame come loose. Happened to me twice. Once I found the screw the next time not.
So it sits in a drawer.
I cant trust it to stay on my wrist.
One would think a "search and rescue" watch would have this solved.


----------



## StufflerMike

lightguy said:


> Thread bump.
> I bought a white face NT and love it except for the screw pins that hold the band to the frame come loose. Happened to me twice. Once I found the screw the next time not.
> So it sits in a drawer.
> I cant trust it to stay on my wrist.
> One would think a "search and rescue" watch would have this solved.


The Nautic Timer isn't a SAR watch. The SAR looks different. However, screws shouldn't get loose. What does CS say ?


----------



## rationaltime

lightguy said:


> Thread bump.
> I bought a white face NT and love it except for the screw pins that hold the band to the frame come loose. Happened to me twice. Once I found the screw the next time not.
> So it sits in a drawer.
> I cant trust it to stay on my wrist.
> One would think a "search and rescue" watch would have this solved.


The Nautic Timer has not been made for several years. I expect the band
has been off a few times. Thread locker should be used to retain the
screws that keep the pins in place.

Are you in DFW? Forum Sponsor Timeless Luxury Watches (214-494-4241)
is a Mühle-Glashütte dealer. You could stop by and let them fix it for you.

Thanks,
rationaltime


----------



## lightguy

rationaltime said:


> The Nautic Timer has not been made for several years. I expect the band
> has been off a few times. Thread locker should be used to retain the
> screws that keep the pins in place.
> 
> Are you in DFW? Forum Sponsor Timeless Luxury Watches (214-494-4241)
> is a Mühle-Glashütte dealer. You could stop by and let them fix it for you.
> 
> Thanks,
> rationaltime


I'll check them out.
Thanks !


----------

